# كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟



## Coptic MarMar (10 أبريل 2008)

*

كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك

طبعا الطريق الاول لهذا الغرض هو الاهتمام بمحتوى الموضوع وما يمثله من قيمه ... تهم كل الاعضاء على مختلف مستوياتهم الفكرية .... ولكن للأسف ان هناك الكثير منا يكتبون موضوعات على مستوى عالى جدا من الجوده .... ولكن لسوء اختيار عنوان الموضوع ... تقل نسبه مشاهدته كثييييييييرا جدا .... فلهذا يجب تطبيق التالى :-


1 - دع عنوانك يبرز الفائدة الرئيسية التي يمكن جنيها من موضوعك : 
فمثلاً : (( كيف تجعل الناس يقرأون مواضيعك )) أقوى من استعمالك لعنوان : (( مهارات الاتصال الفعالة )) ، إن العناوين التي تبدأ بـ (( كيف ... )) تعطي فكرة للناس أفضل وأوضح عما يمكن أن يستفيدوا منه ... فى حين ان العنوانين هم لموضوع واحد . 




2- استخدام الأرقام لإثارة الاهتمام 
إن عنواناً مثل : (( الطرق الخمسة للكتابة )) هو أكثر إثارة للفضول من مجرد (( طرق الكتابة )) . 


3 - استعمل العناوين الثانوية والمختصرة لتكون تصوراً واضحاً ومؤثراً عن الموضوع : 
لاحظ عنواناً مثل (( افتقاد )) لأختنا سين او اخونا صاد من الناس ، لقد أصبح أكثر قوة بعد القيام بشرح المراد من العنوان الرئيسي . 


4- قم بتطويل العناوين كي تعجل موضوعك أكثر إثارة : 
إن عنواناً مثل : (( التجارة )) يمكن تطويله بشكل مثير ليصبح : 
(( كيف تبذل المزيد من الجهود لتحصل على المزيد من الفوائد في لتجارة ؟ )) 


5- اخلق جواً من الغموض : 
من الأساليب التي يمكنك استعمالها لإضفاء الإهتمام على موضوعك هو أن تترك القراء في حالة من التخمين حول الهدف من موضوعك . 


6- استعمل جملة في موضوعك لتكون عنواناً له : 
لا بد أن يكون هناك جملة بليغة أو مهمة في موضوعك تصلح لتكون عنواناً ، استعملها ؛ لأن القراء سيذكرونها أكثر . 


7- اجعل عنوانك على شكل سؤال : 
ليس من السهل تفادي الأسئلة ، قم بتحويل عناوينك التقريرية إلى أسئلة ، هذا سيؤدي إلى جعل كل من يقرأ السؤال يحاول أن يفكر بجوابه مما سيشده إلى الموضوع ، فمثلاً عنوان : (( الحرب على الرشاوى )) يمكن تحويله إلى : (( من سيربح الحرب على الرشاوى ؟ )) . 


8- استعمل كلمات قوية : 
إن بعض الكلمات تتمتع بجاذبية خاصة لدى استعمالها في العناوين مثل : أنت ، كيف ، جديد ، من ، الآن ، فجأة ، مدهش ، معجزة ، القوة ، أسرار ، مثير ، سحري ، التحدي ، خطر



¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ ردودك ][©؛°¨



هذه بعض الاشارات المختصرة التي بودي طرحها لكي نرقى بمستوى النقد بيننا


* اجعل منهجك دوما هو التعامل مع الحروف وليس مع كاتب الحروف
بمعنى أن يكون نقدك موجها لطرح العضو وليس لذاته شخصيا


* لكي تغير الناس دون إثارة غيظهم أو كراهيتهم طبق القاعدة:
(( إلفت انتباه الناس بصورة غير مباشرة إلى أخطائهم ))
فالمقصود محاولة لفت النظر الى الاخطاء بشكل غير مباشر


* يستحسن قبل ان توجه النقد لاي شخص أن تبدأ بالثناء على
اي امر جيد يتحلي به .. مثل تواصله الدائم مع المنتدى
أو موضوع جيد قد سبق أن قام بطرحه .
فإن إسباغك عليه الذكر الحسن سيسهل
تجاوبه معك عن طيب خاطر


* لا تحاول تضخيم الخطأ الذي وقع فيه بل حاول
تحجيمه حتى يقتنع بأنه سهل التصحيح


* قم بتقديم إقتراحات بشكل مهذب دون اصدار اوامر صريحة
لانه ليس كل شخص يحب ان يتلقى الاوامر


* عدم اهانة الشخص الاخر وانت تنتقده او تنصحه 


ودعه يحتفظ بماء وجهه لكي لا تأخذه الكرامه فيكابر ويصر على خطأه

ومن ثم يتصيد الاخطاء لمن حوله ..... ويصبح المنتدى ساحه للحرب

منقوووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*جميييييييييييييييييييل و يستحق التثبيت* 

*ميرسي يا مارو موضوع حلو و مفيييييييييد*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*ميرسى يا فراشة يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*






مبروك يا جميل التثبيت 
عن جد موضوع مفيد كتير ويارب كل واحد يعمل بيه 
مبروك ياجميل ​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
مشكورة عليه​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

موضوع حلو قوووووووووى يا قمر

ميرسي ليكي ومبروك التثبيت ​


----------



## sham3on (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

شكرا لك على هذه المعومات المفيدة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى 

وميرسى على المرور *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
> مشكورة عليه​



*

ميرسى على المرور يا مينا ونورت *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



NaNo0o0o قال:


> موضوع حلو قوووووووووى يا قمر
> 
> ميرسي ليكي ومبروك التثبيت ​



*الله يبارك فيكى يا نانو 

وميرسى على المرور *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



sham3on قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه المعومات المفيدة



* 
ميرسى على المرور *​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا عفريتة

فعلاً موضوع جامد


----------



## sony_33 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



sameh7610 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا عفريتة
> 
> فعلاً موضوع جامد



اى خدمة يا سامح :smile02

شكرا لمرورك يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



sony_33 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​



 
شكرا لمرورك يا سونى​


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

سوءالك جميل يدل على الاهتمام الكبير بالمنتدى ودة جميل ان اشوفة كعضو جديد معاكم .

وبالنسبة للسؤال فانه  على قدر اهمية الموضوع  فان اعضاء المنتدى سوف يقراؤن الموضوع 

وعلى قدر تفاهة الموضوع سوف يهمل الموضوع واحنا كلنا  عاوزين نستفاد .

وشكرا .............(بيرو)


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا بيرو

ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## ميروو رمزي (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

موضوع جميل بجد جامد

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد جامد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمرورك يا ميروو*​


----------



## jesus_son (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا و على فكرة كلامك مظبوط يا مرمر المواضيع اللى محتواها و عناوينها كده هيا اللى بتلفت انتباهى
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل ده​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



jesus_son قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا و على فكرة كلامك مظبوط يا مرمر المواضيع اللى محتواها و عناوينها كده هيا اللى بتلفت انتباهى
> شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل ده​*



*شكرااااا لمرورك يا مينا *​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

ميرسى يامرمر على موضوعك الجامدة اووى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sabahalbazi (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

اكثر من رائع . موضوع مهم وحيوي . شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ميرسى يامرمر على موضوعك الجامدة اووى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكرااااا لمرورك يافيبى  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



sabahalbazi قال:


> اكثر من رائع . موضوع مهم وحيوي . شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك



شكرااااا لمرورك sabahalbazi​


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
شكرا ليكي كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



mekhael malak قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> شكرا ليكي كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك ​*



شكراااااا لمرورك يا ميخائيل​


----------



## روزيتا (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

موضوع جمييييييييييييل هنستفيد منه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



روزيتا قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييل هنستفيد منه



نورتى الموضوع يا روزيتا​


----------



## مغربية وفتخر (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخي  موضوع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



مغربية وفتخر قال:


> شكرا اخي  موضوع جميل جزاك الله خيرا



شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## samy adl (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

*اخوانى الاحباء عندى اقتراح وهذا يزيد من اعضاء المنتدى وهو انا عملت هذه الفكره فى موضوعى فى المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر ولاكن لم تفلح الفكره وارجو معرفة كيف تتم هذه الفكره وهى اخفاء جزء من الموضوع او رابط الموضوع والرجاء الرد ومعرفة ما قابلية الفكره ورجاء شرح كيف تتم فى المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



samy adl قال:


> *اخوانى الاحباء عندى اقتراح وهذا يزيد من اعضاء المنتدى وهو انا عملت هذه الفكره فى موضوعى فى المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر ولاكن لم تفلح الفكره وارجو معرفة كيف تتم هذه الفكره وهى اخفاء جزء من الموضوع او رابط الموضوع والرجاء الرد ومعرفة ما قابلية الفكره ورجاء شرح كيف تتم فى المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر​*



مش فاهمة حاجة :t9:

طيب وانت عايز تخفى الموضوع ليه ؟ ​


----------



## samy adl (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> مش فاهمة حاجة :t9:
> 
> طيب وانت عايز تخفى الموضوع ليه ؟ ​



:smi411: السلام والنعمه اشكرك على الرد السريع انا عرضة وجهة نظرى من ناحية اخفاء الرابط او جزء من الموضوع واضح انك ماقراة الرساله كويس او قرئتها بدون اهتمام  ولاكن اكرررررررررررررر 
1: لزيادة اعضاء المنتدى 
2: لعدم ضياع مجهود اعضاء المنتدى لغير الاعضاء
3:لتكون المشاركه بالموضوع دائما متجدده 
4:وتوجد مميزات كثيرة 
وانا معاك ان فيه ناس بتتدايق من هذا الموضوع ولاكن لما تكون تعبان فى موضوع كتابه وتنسيق ورفع صور ----الخ وتشوف الذى شاهد الموضوع وحمل ماهو محتاجه يقترب من المئه ولاترى كلمة شكر واحده هل اتضح لك الامر
على سبيل المثال انا مشارك بأكثر من موضوع مثلا هذا الموضوع من مشاركاتى آخر إصدار من DeepFreeze 2008 كـامـــلا + شرح طريقة التثبيت  شاهد وحمل هذا الموضوع اكثر من 107 مشاهد ان كان زائر او عضو لاتوجد من كل هذا العدد غير مشاركه واحده فقط وعندك الموضوع وتحقق بنفسك من قولى بارك الله فيك وسلام المسيح مع جميعكم​ :Love_Letter_Open::heat:


----------



## مورا مارون (7 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايديك 
يا اذكى مرمر في المنتدى 
حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتير الموضوع والو فايدة كبيرة للكل​


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



samy Adl قال:


> :smi411: السلام والنعمه اشكرك على الرد السريع انا عرضة وجهة نظرى من ناحية اخفاء الرابط او جزء من الموضوع واضح انك ماقراة الرساله كويس او قرئتها بدون اهتمام  ولاكن اكرررررررررررررر
> 1: لزيادة اعضاء المنتدى
> 2: لعدم ضياع مجهود اعضاء المنتدى لغير الاعضاء
> 3:لتكون المشاركه بالموضوع دائما متجدده
> ...



بص يا سامى...

أولا وأخيرااااا منتدى الكنيسة منتدى تبشيرى 

وحكاية ان لينك الموضوع ده يختفى مش هتبقى مستحبه 

وبعدين احنا لازم يكون عندنا محبة ولو انت تعبت فى حاجة 

وحد أخدهاااااااا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



مورا مارون قال:


> تسلم ايديك
> يا اذكى مرمر في المنتدى
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتير الموضوع والو فايدة كبيرة للكل​



شكرا ليكى يا عسولة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



tonyturboman قال:


> شكرا



العفوووووو ياتونى ​


----------



## samy adl (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بص يا سامى...
> 
> أولا وأخيرااااا منتدى الكنيسة منتدى تبشيرى
> 
> ...




:smi411::smi411:نعم اخى العزيز ورب يباكك وبكل المحبه تقبلة هذا الكلام ولاكن ليه ملاحظه واحد الموضوع مادام لم يكتب له رد او مشاركه ينزل ااخر الصفحه وبعدها الصفحه الاخرى على الرغم من الداخلين عليه ويشاهدوه كثيرون وهذا كان غردى هو تجديد الموضوع بالرد وليس لاى غرد اخر وزيادة الاعضاء والمشاركات:warning:
وكما تروا ويكون لصالح ديننا ومنتدياتنا وشكر للجميع وانا أسف على الآزعاج عن هذا الموضوع والرب يرعاكمld::yaka:​


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

_موضوع جمييل ومفيد يا مرمر

ميرسى بجد ليكى

سلم ايديكى

_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



totty قال:


> _موضوع جمييل ومفيد يا مرمر
> 
> ميرسى بجد ليكى
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااا ليكى يا توتى ​


----------



## الحانوتى (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



الحانوتى قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



شكراااااااا ليك يا حانوتى​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
مشكور عليه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
> مشكور عليه​



شكراااااااا ليك يا أمجد​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (14 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة ملك المجد الرب يسوع بالامس جائتنى رسالة على البريد الالكترونى الخاص بى وكانت عبارة عن رد على برنامج قنوات التليفزيون وكان الرد منىالاخ العزيز مسيحى وافتخر وعندما قرئتها كنت فرح جدا لانى اريد ان اطرح عدة اسئلة وهى لعدم معرفتى عن بعض الاشياء فى المنتدى وانا لن اخجل من نفسى عندما اقول لكل من فى المنتدى انى لا اعرف اشارك سوى بالكتابة فقط فرجاء محبة ان ترسلوا لى على البريد الالكترونى كيف اضع صورة على المنتدى او فيلم او برنامج ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر اخيكم الذى لم يشارك الا بالقليل لعدم المعرفة مينا عماد رمسيس


----------



## dodi lover (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

بجد ميرســـــــــــى اوووى يا مرمر 

على الاستفادة دى

انا هانفذ دة ومستنى المشاركااااااااااااات​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك
> 
> ...



شكرا* ليكى ,, يسوع *​معاكى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك ؟*

شكرااااااااااا لمروركم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مهم وممتاز جدااااااااااا




مرسي ليكي مرمر​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر كله ليكى لانه موضوع مفيد

 تهنئه بعيد العذراء


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر ويستحق التثبيت وانا عن نفسي استفدت منة   ربنا يبارك حياتك            من اختك رجعا ليسوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يامرمر 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع  ​ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااا" marmar_maroo
على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> موضوع مهم وممتاز جدااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااا لمرورك يا مايكل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر ويستحق التثبيت وانا عن نفسي استفدت منة   ربنا يبارك حياتك            من اختك رجعا ليسوع



شكرا لمرورك يا قمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يامرمر
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع  ​ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكراااااا لمرورك يا كوكو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا" marmar_maroo
> على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ​



شكرااااا لمرورك يا كليم ​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 فبراير 2009)

*¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*

كيف تجعل جميع اعضاء المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك

طبعا الطريق الاول لهذا الغرض هو الاهتمام بمحتوى الموضوع وما يمثله من قيمه ... تهم كل الاعضاء على مختلف مستوياتهم الفكرية .... ولكن للأسف ان هناك الكثير منا يكتبون موضوعات على مستوى عالى جدا من الجوده .... ولكن لسوء اختيار عنوان الموضوع ... تقل نسبه مشاهدته كثييييييييرا جدا .... فلهذا يجب تطبيق التالى :-

1 - دع عنوانك يبرز الفائدة الرئيسية التي يمكن جنيها من موضوعك : 
فمثلاً : (( كيف تجعل الناس يقرأون مواضيعك )) أقوى من استعمالك لعنوان : (( مهارات الاتصال الفعالة )) ، إن العناوين التي تبدأ بـ (( كيف ... )) تعطي فكرة للناس أفضل وأوضح عما يمكن أن يستفيدوا منه ... فى حين ان العنوانين هم لموضوع واحد . 

2- استخدام الأرقام لإثارة الاهتمام 
إن عنواناً مثل : (( الطرق الخمسة للكتابة )) هو أكثر إثارة للفضول من مجرد (( طرق الكتابة )) . 

3 - استعمل العناوين الثانوية والمختصرة لتكون تصوراً واضحاً ومؤثراً عن الموضوع : لاحظ عنواناً مثل (( افتقاد )) لأختنا سنسون ، لقد أصبح أكثر قوة بعد القيام بشرح المراد من العنوان الرئيسي . 

4- قم بتطويل العناوين كي تعجل موضوعك أكثر إثارة : إن عنواناً مثل : (( التجارة )) يمكن تطويله بشكل مثير ليصبح : 
(( كيف تبذل المزيد من الجهود لتحصل على المزيد من الفوائد في لتجارة ؟ )) 

5- اخلق جواً من الغموض : من الأساليب التي يمكنك استعمالها لإضفاء الإهتمام على موضوعك هو أن تترك القراء في حالة من التخمين حول الهدف من موضوعك . 

6- استعمل جملة في موضوعك لتكون عنواناً له : 
لا بد أن يكون هناك جملة بليغة أو مهمة في موضوعك تصلح لتكون عنواناً ، استعملها ؛ لأن القراء سيذكرونها أكثر . 

7- اجعل عنوانك على شكل سؤال : 
ليس من السهل تفادي الأسئلة ، قم بتحويل عناوينك التقريرية إلى أسئلة ، هذا سيؤدي إلى جعل كل من يقرأ السؤال يحاول أن يفكر بجوابه مما سيشده إلى الموضوع ، فمثلاً عنوان : (( الحرب على الرشاوى )) يمكن تحويله إلى : (( من سيربح الحرب على الرشاوى ؟ )) . 

8- استعمل كلمات قوية : 
إن بعض الكلمات تتمتع بجاذبية خاصة لدى استعمالها في العناوين مثل : أنت ، كيف ، جديد ، من ، الآن ، فجأة ، مدهش ، معجزة ، القوة ، أسرار ، مثير ، سحري ، التحدي ، خطر


¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ ردودك ][©؛°¨


هذه بعض الاشارات المختصرة التي بودي طرحها لكي نرقى بمستوى النقد بيننا

* اجعل منهجك دوما هو التعامل مع الحروف وليس مع كاتب الحروف
بمعنى أن يكون نقدك موجها لطرح العضو وليس لذاته شخصيا

* لكي تغير الناس دون إثارة غيظهم أو كراهيتهم طبق القاعدة:
(( إلفت انتباه الناس بصورة غير مباشرة إلى أخطائهم ))
فالمقصود محاولة لفت النظر الى الاخطاء بشكل غير مباشر

* يستحسن قبل ان توجه النقد لاي شخص أن تبدأ بالثناء على
اي امر جيد يتحلي به .. مثل تواصله الدائم مع المنتدى
أو موضوع جيد قد سبق أن قام بطرحه .
فإن إسباغك عليه الذكر الحسن سيسهل
تجاوبه معك عن طيب خاطر

* لا تحاول تضخيم الخطأ الذي وقع فيه بل حاول
تحجيمه حتى يقتنع بأنه سهل التصحيح

* قم بتقديم إقتراحات بشكل مهذب دون اصدار اوامر صريحة
لانه ليس كل شخص يحب ان يتلقى الاوامر

* عدم اهانة الشخص الاخر وانت تنتقده او تنصحه 

ودعه يحتفظ بماء وجهه لكي لا تأخذه الكرامه فيكابر ويصر على خطأه

ومن ثم يتصيد الاخطاء لمن حوله ..... ويصبح المنتدى ساحه للحرب


مـــــــــــــنقول


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*

ايه الموضوع مش حلو؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*

بالعكس الموضوع جميل جدااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*

*موضوع جميل

بس اصبر شويه علي الردود

شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*

*



ميرسى على النصايح الغالية دى
تسلم ايدك موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*



candy shop قال:


> بالعكس الموضوع جميل جدااااااااا​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 شكرااا كاندي علي مرورك العطر


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل​*
> 
> *بس اصبر شويه علي الردود*​
> 
> *شكرا ليك ياجميل*​


 شكراااا مايكل علي مرورك الصبر اللي جميل


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأ مواضيعك  ][©؛°¨*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


شكرااا بريسكلا علي الكلام الجميل والتشجيع الطيب​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2010)

*كيف تجعل جميع رواد المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك*


1- دع عنوانك يبرز الفائدة الرئيسية التي يمكن جنيها من موضوعك : 
فمثلاً : (( كيف تجعل الناس يقرأون مواضيعك )) أقوى من استعمالك لعنوان : (( مهارات الاتصال الفعالة )) 
إن العناوين التي تبدأ بـ (( كيف ... )) تعطي فكرة للناس أفضل وأوضح عما يمكن أن يستفيدوا منه . 


2- استخدام الأرقام لإثارة الاهتمام 
إن عنواناً مثل : (( الطرق الخمسة للكتابة )) هو أكثر إثارة للفضول من مجرد (( طرق الكتابة )) . 


3- استعمل العناوين الثانوية والمختصرة لتكون تصوراً واضحاً ومؤثراً عن الموضوع : 
لاحظ عنواناً مثل (( التعديل والتجريح )) كيف ومتى تمارسه ؟
لقد أصبح أكثر قوة بعد القيام بوضع المراد بشرحه من العنوان الرئيسي بين الأقواس . 


4- قم بتطويل العناوين كي تعجل موضوعك أكثر إثارة : 
إن عنواناً مثل : (( التجارة )) يمكن تطويله بشكل مثير ليصبح : 
(( كيف تبذل المزيد من الجهود لتحصل على المزيد من الفوائد في لتجارة ؟ )) 


5- أخلق جواً من الغموض : 
من الأساليب التي يمكنك استعمالها لإضفاء الاهتمام على موضوعك هو أن تترك القراء في حالة من التخمين حول الهدف من موضوعك . 


6- استعمل جملة في موضوعك لتكون عنواناً له : 
لا بد أن يكون هناك جملة بليغة أو مهمة في موضوعك تصلح لتكون عنواناً ، استعملها ؛ لأن القراء سيذكرونها أكثر . 


7- اجعل عنوانك على شكل سؤال : 
ليس من السهل تفادي الأسئلة ، إذاً قم بتحويل عناوينك التقريرية إلى أسئلة فهذا سيؤدي إلى جعل كل من يقرأ السؤال يحاول أن يفكر بجوابه مما سيشده إلى الموضوع ، فمثلاً عنوان : (( الحرب على ..... )) يمكن تحويله إلى : (( من سيربح الحرب على ...... ؟ )) . 


8- استعمل كلمات قوية : 
إن بعض الكلمات تتمتع بجاذبية خاصة لدى استعمالها في العناوين مثل : 
أنت ، كيف ، جديد ، من ، الآن ، فجأة ، مدهش ، القوة ، أسرار ، مثير ، تحدي ، خطر، إلخ .... 



¨°؛©][ كيف تجعل جميع من بالمنتدى يقرأون ردودك ][©؛°¨

هذه بعض الإشارات المختصرة التي بودي طرحها لكي نرقى بمستوى النقد بيننا


* اجعل منهجك دوما هو التعامل مع الحروف وليس مع كاتب الحروف
بمعنى أن يكون نقدك موجها لطرح العضو وليس لذاته شخصيا.


* لكي تغير الناس دون إثارة غيظهم أو كراهيتهم طبق القاعدة:
(( إلفت انتباه الناس بصورة غير مباشرة إلى أخطائهم ))
فالمقصود محاولة لفت النظر الى الاخطاء بشكل غير مباشر.


* يستحسن قبل ان توجه النقد لاي شخص أن تبدأ بالثناء على
اي امر جيد يتحلي به .. مثل تواصله الدائم مع المنتدى
أو موضوع جيد قد سبق أن قام بطرحه .
فإن إسباغك عليه الذكر الحسن سيسهل تجاوبه معك عن طيب خاطر.


* لا تحاول تضخيم الخطأ الذي وقع فيه بل حاول تحجيمه حتى يقتنع بأنه سهل التصحيح.


* قم بتقديم إقتراحات بشكل مهذب دون اصدار اوامر صريحة لانه ليس كل شخص يحب ان يتلقى الاوامر.


* عدم اهانة الشخص الآخر وأنت تنتقده أو تنصحه !!!
دعه يحتفظ بما وجهه لكي لا تأخذه العزة بالإثم فيكابر ويصرّ على خطأه. 



منقول
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل جميع رواد المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك*

*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا روزي

شكرااااا جزيلا للنصائح

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل جميع رواد المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك*

شكرا للنصائح الجميله والمجهود الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل جميع رواد المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك*

ميرسي يا كلي/و علي مرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل جميع رواد المنتدى يقرأون موضوعك*

ربنا يعوضك يا نهيسي

ميرسي علي كلامك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

